

D3js DOM inspector - dnprock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXhS2KwPXGo

======
dnprock
Here's the technique I use for attaching to d3 lib:

[https://gist.github.com/dnprock/7128757](https://gist.github.com/dnprock/7128757)

